# Favorite Smoky Eye Palettes



## ATLDiva76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Please share your favorite smoky eye palettes!

Include one for day and one for night.

List your shadows, mascara, eyeliner, and foundation type/color.

All color schemes are welcome! 

This is my first post so thanks and have fun.

PeAcE!


----------



## meela188 (Mar 26, 2009)

I use the chanel smokey eye quadra for a day time smokey look. the color payout is not as good as mac but it is as smooth as butta and the light wash works well for day time. for night time i use mac darksoul pigment with the silver shadow in the chanel quad in my tear duct. i wear warm almond in bobbi brown skin foundation and i like to pair this look with my bobbi brown beige lip gloss and nars dolce vita blush. i use Guerlain kohl kajal eye liner and dior iconic mascara. it is perfection
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 26, 2009)

I looooove MAC Smokey Eye Quad from Smoke Signals. Also Too Faced has a really great smokey eye palette that has 3 diffrent smokey eye versions. Those would be my favs!

Here is a swatch I posted of the two faced palette

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/t...oducts-120120/


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hands Down.....My Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad ...It is the most gorgeous quad i have every seen...and it was a gift from one of the most gorgeous women I have ever met so it makes it ever so special....

Picture of it courtesy of MUA


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hands Down.....My Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad ...It is the most gorgeous quad i have every seen...and it was a gift from one of the most gorgeous women I have ever met so it makes it ever so special....

Picture of it courtesy of MUA



_

 
I WANT!!!!


----------



## sdtjefferson (Mar 26, 2009)

Right now i'm loving the Royal Assets Smokey Palette.  It's perfect for me because I have grown away from dramatic shadows.  But I do want the Holiday 08 smokey palette for those nights out with the hubby


----------



## kariii (Mar 27, 2009)

What shadow are in that quad, Tish?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_What shadow are in that quad, Tish?_

 
Smoking Eyes x 4 (LE)
Next to Nothing - Cream white with pink pearl (frost) 
Smoking - Black with gold pearl (velvet) 
Showstopper - Muted grey (matte) (repromote Icon: Diana Ross '05) 
Satin Taupe - Taupe brown with silvery bronze shimmer (Frost) (perm)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hands Down.....My Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad ...It is the most gorgeous quad i have every seen...and it was a gift from one of the most gorgeous women I have ever met so it makes it ever so special....

Picture of it courtesy of MUA



_

 
Ahh you are so sweet and well deserving Im sure...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yipppeeeeee


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to say its the one i made myself (or the MUA helped me make) it has vex, electra, carbon and scene. It was worth the price to have a custom smokey palette for myself


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 27, 2009)

Co-Signing on the Smoking Eyes quad....dead sexay!


----------



## ATLDiva76 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks MrsRjizzle, 
I actually have the Too Faced Smoky Eye Palette and I love it. 

The green and blue are to die for. 

Really looking to getting my MAC collection off the ground with these wonderful suggestions. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ATLDiva76 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hands Down.....My Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad ...It is the most gorgeous quad i have every seen...and it was a gift from one of the most gorgeous women I have ever met so it makes it ever so special....

Picture of it courtesy of MUA



_

 
I really, really, really want that palette. 
Do you know if it is still available?
WOW!
Thanks for the pic and reply.


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hands Down.....My Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad ...It is the most gorgeous quad i have every seen...and it was a gift from one of the most gorgeous women I have ever met so it makes it ever so special....

Picture of it courtesy of MUA



_

 
Tish u took the words right out of my mouth! I love this thing! I dont know what I'm gonna do when I run out....


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ATLDiva76* 

 
_I really, really, really want that palette. 
Do you know if it is still available?
WOW!
Thanks for the pic and reply._

 
Girl if you can find this quad you will be one lucky girl...There are rarely any on Ebay ever! My friend just happened to have had two and she sent me one of hers...


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

I really like Stila's smokey eye palette and Bare Esentuals smokey eye kit for the day.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 1, 2010)

NYX's Smoky eye palette


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

Oooh I'm gonna have to check some of these palettes out!


----------



## missjtbaaaby (Oct 17, 2010)

The Bobbi brown day to night palette. It's limited edition and goes for $45. So worth it. I just bought mine a few days ago and I love it.


----------



## Senoj (Oct 18, 2010)

I love Wet n Wild's Color Icon 3 eyeshadow trio. It has black, gray and white in it. It's perfect for the smokey eye look and inexpensive. It's under $5!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 18, 2010)

Too Faced's Smokey eye kit! I also love the Naked eye kit for a softer smokey eye.


----------



## angelynv (Oct 19, 2010)

agree re urban decay naked pallette, although I am loving the smoke signals palette (hadnt heard of it previously) - wish they would re-promote this : ( My friend has the Orpheus khol pencil and it is so so unique i am super jealous!!


----------



## treesmile (Oct 19, 2010)

Sleek's Graphite Palette
  	L'oreal Voluminous in Carbon Black


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2010)

I know it was not by design but when going through my stash I realized I made a smokey palette. It's a MAC 15 pan palette with the following colors:
  	Alum
  	Silver Ring
  	Carbon
  	Black Tied
  	KNight Divine
  	Smoke & Diamonds
  	Typographic
  	Idol Eyes
  	Love Lace
  	Fashion
  	Go
  	Bronze
  	Embark
  	Brown Down
  	Mystery

  	Any of these can be used for a more traditional black/grey night time smokey eye or even a brownish daytime look.


----------



## dressedtokill (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine is the MAC Smoking Eyes quad (already mentioned numerous times). I use it soooo much, and I am seriously sad that that I didn't think the purchase another one when the Smoke Signals collection came out.


----------

